# صور تمثال روووووووعه للسيد المسيح له المجد فى البرازيل



## dodo jojo (23 أغسطس 2009)

هااااااااى يا شباب انا جيبلكم حبة صور تحفه لتمثال للمسيح له المجد فى البرازيل يارب يعجبك





























المفاجأه:







































































































































يارب تكون عجبتكم

منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووول:Love_Letter_Open:

باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى:Love_Letter_Send:

:t30:اخوكم dodo jojo :t30:


----------



## sosana (23 أغسطس 2009)

حلوين اوووووووووووووووووووووي يا دودو 
مان نفسي اوي في صور التمثال ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## peace_86 (23 أغسطس 2009)

جداً رائع ..
نشعر بوجود الرب يسوع في البرازيل، وفي كل مكان أيضاً ..

ربنا يباركك يا مان


----------



## dodo jojo (23 أغسطس 2009)

sosana قال:


> حلوين اوووووووووووووووووووووي يا دودو
> مان نفسي اوي في صور التمثال ده
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكررررررررررااااااااااااااا كتتتتتتتتتتتتيييييييييييير على ردك يا باشاااااااااااااااا


----------



## dodo jojo (23 أغسطس 2009)

peace_86 قال:


> جداً رائع ..
> نشعر بوجود الرب يسوع في البرازيل، وفي كل مكان أيضاً ..
> 
> ربنا يباركك يا مان



شكرررررررراااااااااكتيييييير يا عسل على مرورك


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أغسطس 2009)

*راااااااااااااااااائع *
*ميرررررررسى على الصور*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## dodo jojo (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووور اخى على مرورك


----------

